# Angelwettbewerb



## Lightsun (17. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallo habt vielen Dank für meine Frage über die Angelsachen, nun aber noch eine Frage?
Es gibt einen Angelwettbewerb der Sonntags im Schlingendorntal stattfindet um 14Uhr bis 16Uhr.
Wo bekomme ich die Quest dafür???
Und muß ich die auch zu einer bestimmten Zeit holen?
Habt vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Antworten!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (17. Mai 2007)

Ich hab die Quests und den Anglewettbewerb noch nie gemacht, aber es gibt in Booty Bay (Beutebucht) dann ein paar leute (und roboter), die einem q geben, bzw. für eine bestimmte anzahl an fischen eines bestimmten typs gegenständ oda so geben. aba genaues weiß ich leider nicht!


----------



## tschilpi (17. Mai 2007)

Gramarye schrieb:


> Ich hab die Quests und den Anglewettbewerb noch nie gemacht, aber es gibt in Booty Bay (Beutebucht) dann ein paar leute (und roboter), die einem q geben, bzw. für eine bestimmte anzahl an fischen eines bestimmten typs gegenständ oda so geben. aba genaues weiß ich leider nicht!


Nein,  man bekommt keine Quest.

Man muss einfach Angeln, und wenn man hat was man braucht, kann man einfach abgeben, wie bei einer Wiederholbaren Q.


----------



## Radoryx (17. Mai 2007)

Was für Belohnungen gibts denn dafür?


----------



## tschilpi (17. Mai 2007)

Denn Glücksanglerhut, 42 Stoff, +15 Ausdauer ( für einen seltenen Fisch), Glückanglerschuhe, +12 Ausdauer (für einen seltenen Fisch), So'ne Schnur, +5 Angelfertigkeit, (auch für nen seltenen Fisch).

Die 2 Hauptbelohnungen sind:

Für 40 Leckerfische aus den Leckerfischschwärme Ein Schmuckteil wo man sich in einen Fisch verwandeln kann, oder die beste Angel im Spiel (+35 Angelfertigkeit)


----------



## Xori (19. Mai 2007)

Sehr nett der Wettbewerb.

Sonntags kommen überall in den Gewässern (betohnung auf die MEHRzahl) um Schlingendornental Leckerfischschwärme.
Da soll man die Leckerfische angeln. Mit etwas Glück kommt da auch noch ein Fisch, den Ihr gegen eins der tollen Gegenstände in Booty Bay eintauschen könnt.

Bin mittlerweile besitzer von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es fehlen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die +2 Verzauberung auf Handschuhe.

Und zusammen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt man auf einen Skill von *532*.


Wenn da mal ein Fisch entkommen sollte ...


----------



## Crâshbâsh (23. Mai 2007)

Mal ne frage in og steht ja son ich nene ihn ma "gnom" für den angel wettbewerb ab wann kann da eig mitmachen da steht immer bei mir (38er orc schamane) , ihr müsste mehr erfahrung sammeln...

ab welchem level kann ma dann denn da mitmachen?

P.S. habe schon nen 19er pvp twink mit den angler hut gesehen also an meinem level kann es eig net liegen


----------



## tschilpi (23. Mai 2007)

Du kannst jederzeit mitmachen, nur muss der Skill reichen um Fische im  Schlingendorntal zu angeln. Ich empfehle 125+ Köder~~


----------



## pipoxie (17. Juni 2007)

Hey hey wo genau muss man denn diese Leckerfische abgeben, um zB ein Anglerhut zu bekommen bei dem Anglerwettbewerb?


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juni 2007)

pipoxie schrieb:


> Hey hey wo genau muss man denn diese Leckerfische abgeben, um zB ein Anglerhut zu bekommen bei dem Anglerwettbewerb?



Name des Fischs in der blasc-Suche eingeben ... wird für folgende Quests benötigt ... abzugeben bei ...


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juni 2007)

Und ausserdem steht es weiter oben schon. Wenn die Leute nur nicht so faul wären mal nachzuschauen^^


----------

